# OPEN HOUSE July 16th & 19th -NMRA Convention



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

If your planning on attending the NMRA National Convention in Cleveland, Ohio this July. My railroad will be open July 16th and 19th for anyone wanting to visit. For those not planning on attending, your still welcome to stop in and visit. 

Send me an email for directions. I'm located about 45 - 60 miles south of the convention, just outside of Akron, Ohio. 

You can view my operations at: http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/

Regards,
Mark
http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Our g scale train layout will also be open july 16th and 19th both days 9am till 4 or5 pm . Hope to see some mls folks as well as others . Pete and Karen digiacomo


----------

